# Satellite phone choices - looking for recommendations



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I intend to purchase a satellite phone for occasional voice use and also to connect to my pc for connecting to my mail. I'll be in the Caribbean initially, then off on a typical circumnavigation route. There seem to be a limited amount of systems out there, and I'm having trouble deciding. For a similar "package" of a phone with connectivity for e-mail and a pre-paid 1000 minutes of use I see the following options


*Iridium $2790*
A 9505A handset with kit $1400, Serial Adaptor $100, 2400Baud transfer rates, 1000 basic minutes valid 2 years for $1290. Coverage 100% of where I want to go. No roaming.
*Globalstar $1529*
Globalstar GSP-1700 handset with kit $999 includes serial port adapter, USB kit $39.95. 1800 Minutes per year for $530 {special if done before March 1st}. 80% coverage (Indonesia/Thailand/India/Red Sea not covered), roaming outside of the Americas.
*Thuraya*
I didn't research too far, due to limited coverage (just Europe & Africa).
*InMarSat BGAN $2365*
Unit with voice unit $1895. Data transfer rates of 384kbps down and 240kbps up. Coverage worldwide. 1year $480 includes 20Mb/Month. VOIP; $6.40/Mb.
*R-BGAN*
Europe Only

It seems that Globalstar is the least expensive alternative, but recently there have been significant worries about their service. According to their filing with the SEC


> ...by some time in 2008 substantially all of the Company's currently in-orbit satellites will cease to be able to support two-way communications services...


 and I think that data transmissions are duplex and not simplex for this type of comms.

Are there other options out there that I've missed? Any big "gotchas"? I realize that some of these prices can be beat, but I'm using officially published prices for all of them. I did find Globalstar and Iridium units on eBay at great discounts.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Zan... I think Iridium is the only safe choice right now for world coverage on a circumnav other than the expensive to own and use Immarsat. Cross globalstar off the list.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Cam - thanks for the response! Do you know of other providers/systems?

WRT Globalstar, are you referring to the downgrading of service over the next year? Or other reasons not to go for Globalstar? I've been looking at eBay and it seems I can get Globalstar for about half the price (used) of an Iridium system. The coverage maps for Globalstar look good; but what use is that if the satellites drop out and they run out of reserves? Yet this page does state to the SEC that by the middle of this year they will send up another 7 satellites. Perhaps now, when the prices are down, it might be worth getting discounted minutes. According to Globalstar, the effects would be noticed in "longer times to establish a connection"; if those times aren't charged against my minutes I wouldn't be too bothered.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Immarsat seems to be the way to go in terms of service, coverage and company stability. But it really depends on where you'll be, doesn't it? Also, I believe the Immarsat antennas are the largest, and you might not have the space on deck, rail or arch for their domes.

Globalstar, irrespective of their satellite issues, is primarily a North America/Caribbean service. I would think there's enough opportunity to just pull into a serviced marina and scoff some wireless access to get data, just as cell phone service is available many places. At the prices you are considering, you are well within the "price point" of a top-end SSB radio and Pactor modem set-up, which would be my choice as the ongoing costs are minimal and the system itself is virtually world-wide under most TX/RX conditions.

The qualifications for marine SSB usage aren't nearly as onerous as they once were, and many people are now opting for the full amateur radio licence, meaning that instead of a "dedicated" marine SSB like the new ICOMs, they can get much cheaper ham rigs like the Kenwood TS50S, which are very durable and cover a greater range of frequencies.

Just my .02.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I just read the "Safe Harbor" clause at the end of the URL I posted in the previous message - they are basically saying that the promise to send up 8 more satellites might be pure fiction. Not too promising...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Zan...there was a thread on here a couple of weeks ago and also on SSCA and others about Globalstar indicating that the service has ALREADY deteriorated significantly and they are leaving users in the lurch and unable to connect from even close in places. Their customers are screaming. Even with "normal" performance...GStar would not be a great choice for the Pacific/Indian Ocean portion of your voyage as coverage is poor. 
I know of nothing other than Iridium and Immarsat that can provide true global coverage and Immarsat is hugely expensive since they charge by the bit. BethLeonard and EvansStarzinger have cruised all over using their iridium and need reliable communication for work purposes. They seem quite satisfied but wish it was cheaper. 
You already have an SSB right? If so...Pactor/Sailmail may be a viable lternative as Valiente suggests. If not...I would strongly encourage you about the need for an SSB for your trip. I don't think a phone makes up for one.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The SSB is going aboard (I haven't chosen the model, but it looks like I'll go for the expensive ICOM) next month, but I would like a phone as well. This mixes in with the medical preparedness ($400/year for a 24x7 guaranteed immediate doctor on the line service in the UK) plus I also have a business to run and occasionally need to talk instead of communicate via e-mail. Lol, I can envision putting in a SSB at my place of business and having employees talk to me via that method; I'd probably fail the Turing test!

I've gathered that using SSB and a mail system will work, but not all the time. Sometimes I really do need a guaranteed method of quick communication, and I guess I'll have to swallow the price of an Iridium phone.

(Still hoping to hear a chorus of voices stating that Cam is wrong about GlobalStar....)


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

You joke about putting a ssb or ham radio at your place of business, but a ham radio may be cheaper.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

FreeS...can't do any business on the Ham Bands. It's da law. 

Zan...we used sailmail everyday in the caribe with only problem being waiting for others to get off frequency. Not really suitable for business needs though as you can't do any attachments and you are limited to 10 minutes a day. 
Sounds like you're better off with just plain old SSB and an Iridium for your needs. FWIW...we had both the Icom710 and the M802 and were happy with both though the 802 is really nice. Bill Trayfors really knows his stuff on SSB so you might PM him as you get ready to buy/install for advice.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Freesail - I can just imagine what that will be like  Almost every single person at work is ex-military and, as I might have intimated in another thread, there are going to be sounds of small-arms going off in the background. Having a conversation might trigger some memories and I won't be talking, I'll be giving sitreps and they won't be asking for raises but for support  Too funny!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Zanshin said:


> I've gathered that using SSB and a mail system will work, but not all the time. Sometimes I really do need a guaranteed method of quick communication, and I guess I'll have to swallow the price of an Iridium phone.


Then it's two grand plus a recurring fee for ease of communication and safety. That puts the phone in the same category as the EPIRB, I suppose. If you REALLY are running a business remotely, can you not expense the satphone?

I would still use SSB/Pactor as the main means and just accept that you may not be "contactable by the office" while at sea. Just because it's technologically feasible via the application of money does not make it desirable in the context of passagemaking. You might as well just coast a mile offshore and use your cellphone if you're that indispensible. In other words, maybe this is less a discussion about fabulous means to stay connected, and more a discussion about "when are you actually leaving?"

I mention this in the context of a client who is spending more and more time out of Canada and down in Mexico, and tries to run his 20 person consultancy via Blackberry. He is more or less achieving a balance, but he is having to cede authority and the "hands-on" aspect to his managers, because it is simply too stupid to have him micro-manage the place via e-mails. Again, just because you can doesn't mean you should.

By the way, the "fail the Turing test" cracked me up. It's a pretty rarefied joke for my morning coffee, but I got it, nonetheless.


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*Ham*

I thought I read somewhere that you could make calls from a ham by contacting some sort of operator that could patch you into the phone system. Thoughts? I'll try and find where I read this info.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I've now decided for the Iridium phone and am searching eBay for good offers. Thanks for all the suggestions.

Valiente - you've very valid issues about "letting go". I don't have anything that needs to be read or responded to within a day or day; I got the impression that delays with sailmail could be longer but have now heard otherwise so perhaps I'll stick to that for data transmissions. But since it is "only" money I think that a phone would still be nice backup and safety system.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Zanshin said:


> But since it is "only" money I think that a phone would still be nice backup and safety system.


Just enable it for outgoing calls only! Or be very, very restrictive in giving out your number.

Cruising friends of ours are constantly reminding people that they have infrequent and generally restricted access to the Internet, and when they do have it, they download weather synoptic charts, etc. Still, they say, people attach mighty files, which are frequently pictures of their cat, or something. This can tie up a low speed (circa 1985 low speed) data stream to infinity, or close enough. Fortunately, people are beginning to grasp that you can put files, as we do here, on Photobucket or some other online "album" site, and then cruisers can see nephew's fifth birthday parties, etc. when they actually hit an Internet cafe ashore.

Of course, even at 2400 or 4800 baud, you can send off an amazing amount of text from a boat, and get a surprising amount of weather info back. But streaming video is right out...


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I checked and the Iridium software does compression and I can turn off downloading of attachments and limit size of mail. I've gotten enough practice with slow connections and people sending me unzipped copies of War & Peace or some silly joke picture in high-resolution that I've already got about 20 copies of 
I was told it can cost $10 per minute to call into the number, but outgoing remains at just over $1/min


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

By outgoing, do you mean data transmission for $1 per minute ?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes, Iridium doesn't differentiate between voice and data calls. But those incoming calls don't cost the Iridium holder anything, but the callers will lose an arm and a leg.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought things were going to be simpler after deciding to go for the Iridium system - but it turns out that there are 4 different handsets available:
a) Motorola 9505a - newest toy, runs at about US$1400.
b) Motorola 9505 - predecessor model, runs at about US$900 with both new and used available
c) Motorola 9500 - older model, see it for US$700. I gather some models don't support data transfer
d) Kyocera SD66K - discontinued, but available. $700. Also does GSM phone networks if the right SIM is put in.

It would be nice to get the newest, shiniest toy but the surcharge over the prior model is pretty significant (could keep me in e-mail for a long time!). Does anyone here know if there are issues with 9505 {which currently looks like the most attractive choice} or have other recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Zanshin said:


> It would be nice to get the newest, shiniest toy but the surcharge over the prior model is pretty significant (could keep me in e-mail for a long time!). Does anyone here know if there are issues with 9505 {which currently looks like the most attractive choice} or have other recommendations?
> 
> Thanks!


Skip it until you find SSB Pactor/Sailmail is unsustainable. You may well find you can live without the satphone entirely. If you can write it off as a business expense, it's cheaper than a car lease, and you won't be using that while you're gone, will you? So you can pop for the expensive phone and use it to blast executive e-mails from Patagonia, I suppose...but do you really want to do this?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Valiente,
I'm still leaning towards the satellite phone as it can be multipurpose. 
The Pactor modems alone cost as much as a used Iridium 9500, and I can't throw my SSB into my ditch bag in case of an emergency. Doesn't the sailmail program come with a monthly charge - and require setting up yet another e-mail address? I'm not a big phone user even now, having no land line and use less than 30 minutes per month on the cellular phone. Back in the old days I would connect daily to Compu$erve for messages (I was a SysOp on the wine forum, of all places) with a 2400 baud modem for < 3 minutes a day including handshaking times (and overhead I think Iridium won't have) to download/upload hundreds of text forum messages . I trust that with the compression software Iridium offers and by turning off attachments I can keep telecommunication times & costs down to something like those levels.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Zan..I agree with your last post. You don't need a pactor and the iridium can serve in emergencies and for your voice and e-mail needs. Sailmail is at $250 a year for 10 minutes a day of text only e-mail. You need the SSB but you don't need Pactor/Sailmail. 
P.S. our G* phone saved our butt in Grenada during Ivan when the SSB was disabled and there was no communication available other than via Sat phone. Excellent safety device!


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> I can keep telecommunication times & costs down to something like those levels.


I got caught beautifully by a laptop flying XP. Forgot the automatic updates were set on. GPRS bill rocketed. Ouch Ouch Ouch!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Idiens said:


> I got caught beautifully by a laptop flying XP. Forgot the automatic updates were set on. GPRS bill rocketed. Ouch Ouch Ouch!


Which is one major reason I don't do Windows on a PC.  The need to constantly update the anti-virus definitions files and the anti-spyware definitions files would be a problem when using a 'per-megabyte' connection.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Which is one major reason I don't do Windows on a PC.


Wise man. What do you recommend? I am trying to work up a Linux laptop for onboard but keep wanting to add SW that has no Linux version. (Maybe a subject for a new tread (drift)


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I've played with different LINUX versions on my PC but I've decided to stick with Windoze after all. If you turn off the auto-update feature of the OS as well as that of the antivirus software and turn off automatic downloading of images for e-mail it shouldn't be too much of an issue. I've had the MS-Vista beta for months and just went to the released version and am about as happy with it as a MS product can make me. At least it is stable and feature rich but requires a heck of a lot of oomph to run efficiently; it isn't great for a slow processor or a machine with a slow graphic card.

Back to the Iridium Motorola 9505a phone - I have a question regarding the data connectivity set. They offer a $200 set which has a CD, but the adapter for serial can be had for $60 and I've seen the software downloadable for free on the WWW; so do I really need to get the CD?


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Its VISTA that's driving me towards LINUX. I don't want to buy yet another computer to have one powerful enough to run it. Here I sit, surrounded by five perfectly good machines, which are being trashed by MS efforts to control the market. Even the one chunky enough to tackle XP would fold at the knees with VISTA. Groan...  I'll try a new thread and leave yours to Iridium....


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Idiens said:


> Its VISTA that's driving me towards LINUX. I don't want to buy yet another computer to have one powerful enough to run it. Here I sit, surrounded by five perfectly good machines, which are being trashed by MS efforts to control the market. Even the one chunky enough to tackle XP would fold at the knees with VISTA. Groan...  I'll try a new thread and leave yours to Iridium....


I still run Windows 2000 because I want to strangle most "helper apps" and "features". I'll only go to Vista when my business applications (which are mostly graphics programs) are recompiled for 64-bit and I can finally wring full performance out of my Opterons.

But I digress. I think given that even complex navigational programs are not particularly taxing on current laptops or small desktops (like the "car computer" Mini-ITX form factor that is about the size of a hardcover and can be bolted under a nav station), it's OK to use non-current hardware (read "expendable, cheap") and just forego playing the latest video games while sailing. Navigation, Web/e-mail accessl and documetation are the top three applications that want computing power aboard, but none of them are resource-hungry...even with the latest satellite phones.


----------

